# Best ultra-wide-angle zoom



## peterbj7 (Jan 22, 2008)

... for a full frame digital SLR (Canon D5)?  All the lenses I see really good reviews of (such as the Tokina 12-24) are for APS-C.


----------



## Steph (Jan 23, 2008)

How wide do you want to go? The Sigma 12-24mm will cover full frame, but I don't know about image quality. Otherwise the Canon 16-35mm is supposed to be very good.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the Tokina 19-35. It's okay...nothing to write home about. It does a surprisingly good job holding edge focus, but is definitely much sharper in the middle, especially around f8. At 19mm the distortion is plainly obvious at the edges...and I'm talking borderline fisheye. If I were going to buy something wider, there's no question that I would go aspherical.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jan 23, 2008)

Canon 16-35 f2.8L MkII

for wider look at the 14mm L


----------

